# sublimation on pu coated nylon



## ponypome (Oct 16, 2009)

hi,i just found some Composition: 
100% Nylon ,Construction: 
210 denier x 210 denier Oxford 
60 x 48 threads per sq inch coated with pu on the botton side ,it is possible to sublimation on this stuff


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Sublimation requires 100% poly.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

We print on different types of nylon occasionaly - stockings, jackets, nylon/Lycra swimwear... 
Some of nylon fabrics work better than others, a lot depens on how they were treatd during manufacturing. 

Your best bet would be to do a test and see what happens  

From my experience:
- it could be very straight forward and you'll have no problem and love the result; 
- it might shrink considerably (so pre-shrink it before placing the design on); 
- it could melt (so place it between 2 pieces of paper to avoid mess).


----------



## ponypome (Oct 16, 2009)

hi thank you for that,i believe this is the same fabric they use for umbrella tents ect could be worth ago,have asked for some samples,has anyone ever done sublimation on acrylic canvas


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

ponypome said:


> has anyone ever done sublimation on acrylic canvas


Are you talking about canvas made of acrylic fiber or acrylic primed cotton canvas (sold in craft shops for painting)?

If it's acrylic fibre or poly/canvas - it will work really well. Again - might need pre-shrinking.
Acrylic primed cotton canvas is not good for dye-sub.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

As stated you can sub to nylon, though some materials don't take up the dye as well as others. The "harder" fabrics seem to produce more color, at least the ones I've tried.

It's the polyurethane backing that you mention that has me worried the most. To get a good image you need to press for at least as long as you would with 100% poly, and that may turn the PU backing into absolute mush. As Tania sez, test with some protection paper to avoid having to scrape goo off your press!


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

ponypome said:


> has anyone ever done sublimation on acrylic canvas


Poly duck would be my material of choice. It's pretty cheap, has the feel of canvas, and withstands the heat of sublimation.


----------



## ponypome (Oct 16, 2009)

i just did a search in new zealand cant seem to find poly duck is there another name for it,here is a link to the stuff i was talking about ,seems to be a polyester and nylon mix Oxford Nylon/K Kloth


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I get mine from Conde. Duck is just a weave, and is what we all refer to as canvas. You can probably find what you're looking for from the larger fabric wholesalers, though you might need to import. I don't know what the NZ market supports. Try a couple different search terms, and ideally talk with the local suppliers. Not everyone has Web sites. Tania is from OZ, and knows her stuff. Hopefully she'll chime in.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Tracee, for polyester canvas check Charles Parsons - they have offices in Auckland, Wellington and Christchirch.


----------

